

Google unveils 5-year roadmap for strong authentication - cfetter
http://www.zdnet.com/google-unveils-5-year-roadmap-for-strong-authentication-7000015147/

======
cfetter
Just how well will requiring two-factor auth for end-users go over for both
gmail and especially google apps customers? I strongly believe in two-factor
auth but what device do they think corporate users would want to act as the
secondary auth?, their personal phones? Not likely. What ever happened to
servicing the customer requirements... ie optional, not dictating?

~~~
csense
Google's approach here does seem heavy-handed.

If they actually do it, will enough customers jump ship to represent an
opportunity for competitors large and small? Or will Google be willing/able to
change to a more conservative course if too many people don't like the
changes? Or do people have high enough trust in Google (or high enough
switching costs) that they'll grouse about this at first but eventually get
used to it, and actual reductions in the customer base will be small?

